# kelan ka babalik nag pinas



## Il Corsaro

Hi,
I was just wondering what 'kelan ka babalik nag pinas' means in Tagalog?

Is it "When are you coming back to the Philippines" ?

Thanx


----------



## epistolario

Il Corsaro said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering what 'kelan ka babalik nag pinas' means in Tagalog?
> 
> Is it "When are you coming back to the Philippines" ?
> 
> Thanx



Yes, exactly.


----------



## dana Haleana

Il Corsaro said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering what 'kelan ka babalik nag pinas' means in Tagalog?
> 
> Is it "When are you coming back to the Philippines" ?
> 
> Thanx


 
Absolutely! 
If I may add, this should be _kailan ka babalik ng Pilipinas?_


----------

